# Red Light Camera



## aosm (Dec 15, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew if there are red light cameras/radars installed in the new section of reem island leading to galleria mall. It is very hard to see the lights with the sun and some are not even functional, I sadly jumped a red light and dont know if I was caught or not?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

